# New puppy pic



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Well I'm usually very good with computers but not having much joy with uploading.
http://i1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii597/rabuz/1446a722.jpg 

I hope this works??

sam x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes, it worked!
Oh my, what a cute pup


----------



## daffodil (Jan 24, 2012)

What a little cutie! How old is he there?


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Awww how adorable!! Love it!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

tiny sweet baby


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

1.5 weeks so still very tiny! 
So I think the names are down to yogi and now my husband has been thoughtful and thrown in Benji, due to a childhood dog on tv and books.....helpful!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

What a cutie,is he an english cockapoo? x


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Mandy- yes he is.


----------



## minkymoo (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi Sam, I had to message you as it seems we're both on the same wavelength - I'm picking up my new puppy in just over 2 weeks, he's an apricot like yours and is called Yogi, oh yes and I'm also called Sam - what a weird coincidence!!


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Are you actually me?  

I love the name yogi, but my family (husband and children)like max and bear....silly them!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh so little and cute ... we adore puppy photos on here .. keep updates coming


----------

